# "Hiding" Amazon installed apps on Fire



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

So I've been reading about the apps that come preinstalled on Fire tablets, and it seems you can't uninstall them without rooting the device. I don't want to do that. So is there any way to perhaps just hide the unnecessary apps from the Home page? I'd prefer to uninstall/delete, but if I could just not see them anymore I'd be just as happy. 
The Fire is the latest, $49 one, running OS 5 (i think).
Thanks!


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you tried going into your account, then to Manage My Devices, onto My 
Apps and delete them from there?  This is how Amazon told me to delete foreign language dictionaries that came on my 2013 Fire, going to Books instead of Apps.  Of course this will probably delete the apps from all devices, but since these apps are probably free you can reinstall on those devices you want them on.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, Pickett, but it doesn't look like that's gonna help me. But I wouldn't have thought to look there, so it was worth a shot. 
Guess I'll just have to get used to having some of these on my home page that I'll probably never use.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

You could put them all in a folder so they are not so obvious.  Just press and hold down on one of them and drag it over on top of another one.  It will make a folder and you can put all of the ones you don't use there.  At lease then, it's just one thing on the home page instead of several.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> You could put them all in a folder so they are not so obvious. Just press and hold down on one of them and drag it over on top of another one. It will make a folder and you can put all of the ones you don't use there. At lease then, it's just one thing on the home page instead of several.


This. Plus you can move the folder down to the bottom of the list of apps, so you seldom see it.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

MsScarlett said:


> You could put them all in a folder so they are not so obvious. Just press and hold down on one of them and drag it over on top of another one. It will make a folder and you can put all of the ones you don't use there. At lease then, it's just one thing on the home page instead of several.


Very cool! I had no idea you could do this, so thanks very much for a great workaround, MsScarlett. And THC, I will move the new folder to the end!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

You're welcome!  It keeps my home screen from being so "busy."  I also figured out (through some exploration) how to turn off those recommendations that were taking up half the screen:  Settings>Apps and Games>Manage Amazon Applications>Home Screen Settings.  It's not easy to find (on purpose, I'm sure!  )


----------



## ksburgess (Sep 27, 2015)

Putting them in a folder worked great for me, thanks!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

MsScarlett said:


> You could put them all in a folder so they are not so obvious. Just press and hold down on one of them and drag it over on top of another one. It will make a folder and you can put all of the ones you don't use there. At lease then, it's just one thing on the home page instead of several.


I just tried it on a 7"hdx and a newer HD8 and it did not work


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> I just tried it on a 7"hdx and a newer HD8 and it did not work


You can definitely put apps into a folder on the new Fire HD 8 - I have several folders on my home screen. Unlike a Windows desktop on your PC, every app you have installed shows up there so it's the only way to keep things tidy. It'd be nice if you could choose what goes on the homescreen, but I can't complain - at least that awful carousel is gone.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Please, how?  I have a few games, utility, and medical apps, that I would like to consolidate into a folder for each category.  My I pad allows this easily, but I tried the drag and drop like mentioned earlier here, after opening and viewing all apps and if I press and hold one, after opening the app library, it only moves my list up or down, and does not move the individual app so I can drop it onto another.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> Please, how? I have a few games, utility, and medical apps, that I would like to consolidate into a folder for each category. My I pad allows this easily, but I tried the drag and drop like mentioned earlier here, after opening and viewing all apps and if I press and hold one, after opening the app library, it only moves my list up or down, and does not move the individual app so I can drop it onto another.


From the app library you download all the apps you want on the device, then go to the home screen (not the app library) where all your installed apps will show up. That's where you do the dragging and dropping.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks,  I finally figured that one out for the HD8, after a lot of frustration.  I still have not figured out the hdx7,  I tried dragging and dropping and it created a very dim "folder" and the app icon disappeared from  the home screen.  I did manage to get them reinstalled to the home screen but that's all.


----------

